# Pay Per Click Advertising w/ smaller engines?



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Does Anyone here use some of the lesser known search engines for Pay Per Click? I'm primarily using Yahoo and Google. Wondering if sites like GoClick, LookSmart, Miva, and some of the really lesser knows ones are just as good (and less expensive...). 

Thanks! 

Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Mike, I've used findwhat/miva and a couple of the other ones before.

I don't think the reach (number of people that see it) and technology is there really for the smaller ppc ad networks.

Sometimes you might find a good buy, but I think overall you'll get the best results from the top tier networks. Here's a good thread at WebmasterWorld that answers that exact question: 
http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum85/1142.htm

Microsoft has recently launched their own PPC advertising that is supposed to be pretty good: http://advertising.msn.com/msn-adcenter


----------

